# Forum Argomenti di discussione Consulenza del lavoro  contributi inps commercianti e mancata cancellazione

## cartman666

Un triste caso da sottoporvi: Una ditta individuale cessa l'attivita' soltanto con la cessazione della partita Iva  , e omette di effettuare la cessazione alla Camera di Commercio. L'Inps pertanto richiede alla malcapitata, i contributi fissi.
Come e' possibile opporvisi? Possibile effettuare adesso una domanda di cessazione retroattiva (cioe' alla data di effettiva cessazione dell'impresa) alla Camera di Commercio, che potrebbe evitare le pretese dell'Inps?
Se qualcuno ha qualche precedente giurisprudenziale sulla materia, sarebbe graditissimo. 
Thanks in advance

----------


## ivanajol

> Un triste caso da sottoporvi: Una ditta individuale cessa l'attivita' soltanto con la cessazione della partita Iva  , e omette di effettuare la cessazione alla Camera di Commercio. L'Inps pertanto richiede alla malcapitata, i contributi fissi.
> Come e' possibile opporvisi? Possibile effettuare adesso una domanda di cessazione retroattiva (cioe' alla data di effettiva cessazione dell'impresa) alla Camera di Commercio, che potrebbe evitare le pretese dell'Inps?
> Se qualcuno ha qualche precedente giurisprudenziale sulla materia, sarebbe graditissimo. 
> Thanks in advance

  Ciao 666,
non ho precedenti giurisprudenziali da citare, ma la pratica mia personale, mi conferma che l'unico modo di agire è cancellare ora con data retroattiva la posizione sia alla Camera di Commercio  (che si fara' avanti con la richiesta di pagamento del diritto annuale per tutti gli anni eventualmente omessi) che all'Inps. Si dovra' poi andare a discuterne ma non ci sono altre vie, che io conosca, purtroppo....
Ciao

----------


## cartman666

Beh ti ringrazio: A conferma di quello che hai detto, la Camera di Commercio competente sembra sia disposta a fare una cancellazione retroattiva, fermo restando che non ci siano eventuali licenze non riconsegnate.
Per quanto riguarda l'inps, visto che fa riferimento alla data di cessazione camerale, dovrebbe (se non ci sono particolari intoppi) sgravare i contributi gia' emessi alla data odierna, anche se con l'Inps non si puo' mai essere sicuri di nulla. 
Saluti a tutti

----------


## seta

> Beh ti ringrazio: A conferma di quello che hai detto, la Camera di Commercio competente sembra sia disposta a fare una cancellazione retroattiva, fermo restando che non ci siano eventuali licenze non riconsegnate.
> Per quanto riguarda l'inps, visto che fa riferimento alla data di cessazione camerale, dovrebbe (se non ci sono particolari intoppi) sgravare i contributi gia' emessi alla data odierna, anche se con l'Inps non si puo' mai essere sicuri di nulla. 
> Saluti a tutti

  Confermo che in casi similari, dopo la cancellazione camerale anche se tardiva, l'INPS ha provveduto immediatamente a cancellare con la stessa data anche l'iscrizione alla gestione commercianti, annullando anche la cartella esattoriale già emessa per i contributi non versati relativi al periodo successivo alla data di cessazione. 
Saluti.

----------


## giofinots

per favore, come fare, quale norma citare, per la cancellazione retroattiva alla camera di commercio e all'ufficio IVA? A mia moglie è arrivata una cartella di pagamento per diritti camera di commercio, ove risulta ancora iscritta quale rappresentante legale di una ditta estera, che non c'è più, quando aveva un ufficio di rappresentanza in italia. grazie mille.

----------


## kennedy08

> per favore, come fare, quale norma citare, per la cancellazione retroattiva alla camera di commercio e all'ufficio IVA? A mia moglie è arrivata una cartella di pagamento per diritti camera di commercio, ove risulta ancora iscritta quale rappresentante legale di una ditta estera, che non c'è più, quando aveva un ufficio di rappresentanza in italia. grazie mille.

  Non c'e' un riferimento specifico devi dimostrare che l'attivita' commerciale per cui era iscritta alla CCIAA e' cessata in una data x, quello che deve fare la locale cciaa e' accettare una dichiarazione tardiva che eventualmente sanzionera'. La cciaa prende atto.

----------


## cerchiolino

Una delle Finanziarie 2011 ha previsto con il pagamento della sanzione di euro 129,00 la chiusura delle partite IVA inattive con effetto retroattivo al 31 dicemre dell'anno di riferimento indicato sul modello F24.
Orbene avendo indicato l'anno di riferimento 2005, sono dovuti i contribuiti INPS e i dirritti camerali per gli anni successivi fino ad oggi o fino al momento dell'invio telematico della Comunicazione Unica.
E se alcuni anni sono stati versati e altri richiesti a mezzo ruoli esattoriali, ai fini pensionisitici saranno considerati contributi volontari avendo di fatto cessato l'attività precedentemente.

----------


## PAOLA CA

A mio parere non sono dovuti, se cessi la partita iva al 31/12/2005 devi fare la cessazione retroattiva anche alla CCIAA in quella data e quindi anche all'inps. Per quanto riguarda i contributi versati non saprei devi parlare con la sede inps interessata

----------


## Andrew99

Salve a tutti..non so se è la discussione giusta per porre la mia questione....
Nel 2004 con un socio abbiamo aperto una srl che ha operato per tutto il 2005.
Dal 2006 in poi la ditta è rimasta inoperante e abbiamo chiesto al nostro commercialista di comunicare il tutto alla camera di commercio. Purtroppo la comunicazione non è stata fatta ( in seguito il contabile ha addotto mille scuse)e sono continuati ad arrivarci le cartelle di pagamento INPS. Ci siamo rivolti ad un nuovo commercialista che nel 2009 (dopo aver dovuto presentare retroattivamente i bilanci dal 2006 in poi, naturalmente tutti zero)ha provveduto a comunicare la cessazione dell'attività .Fatto sta che l'INPS ha continuato a inviare cartelle di pagamento fino al 2011,che poi SN state annullate dopo essermi rivolto ad un avvocato, mentre non ha voluto annullare quelle dal 2006 al 2009..Mi chiedevo se esisteva un modo x dimostrare che la ditta era inoperante magari avvalendosi dei bilanci di quel periodo, cosi da poter evitare il pagamento dei contributi non pagati a causa della scorrettezza di chi ci assisteva al tempo.
Vi ringrazio in anticipo x l'aiuto..

----------


## Contabile

Che decorrenza ha la cessazione dell'attività?

----------


## Andrew99

La cessazione è stata fatta ad ottobre 2009 ed infatti le cartelle post 2009 mi sono state annullate...il problema sono le cartelle precedenti, 2006-2009( anni in cui non abbiamo operato con la ditta che pensavamo che come da nostra richiesta il contabile avesse provveduto a cessarla , ma non lo ha fatto, cosa scoperta dopo,a causa di uno screzio con il mio ex socio)...io mi chiedevo: se in quegli anni non abbiamo effettivamente operato,siamo comunque tenuti a pagare??Purtroppo il mio socio si interessava della parte contabile, io della produzione...

----------


## Contabile

Il fatto di non aver operato conta poco; se avete segnalato di aver cessato ad ottobre 2009 sino a quella data i contributi sono dovuti. Che io ricordi non ci sono sentenze che possano venirvi in aiuto.

----------


## Andrew99

Quindi x colpa di un professionista che non ha svolto il suo lavoro dobbiamo pagarne noi le conseguenze....peccato non averlo denunciato... Grazie x la disponibilità

----------

